#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  Some pics from the Singapore F1 Grand Prix 2009

## slimboyfat

A bit of luck on 2 counts this weekend - firstly I was given tickets to both the qualifiers on Saturday and the race itself on Sunday. Secondly an ex classmate dropped me a line to let me know that he works for the Red Bull racing team as Strategy Manager (or something) and would I like to watch the Qualifiers from the pit lane. I don't really have much interest in F1 but decided to drag myself along to see what its all about.
Didnt really get much chance to take pics (not allowed when in the glass viewing booth next to the team's garagey thing during the race unfortunately). 

So anyway here are some of the pics that I took from the paddock/pit lane before and after Saturday nights Qualifying. I suppose they might be of interest to someone here.

----------


## Travelmate

No pics of Pit lane girls??

----------


## slimboyfat

And now after the Qualifiers in the pit lane

Surprised they let this fat bastard near their computers and that.





























Forgot to mention there was loads of beer consumed on the night too. Then I staggered off to find a taxi home.

----------


## Nawty

Access to good areas of an F1 race and all we see is a green forklift......nice angle.

----------


## slackula

> Access to good areas of an F1 race and all we see is a green forklift......nice angle.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Butterfly

that fat bastard looks like you  :Razz: 

so where are they doing the actual race ? in a fucking stadium ???

----------


## klongmaster

amazing that the wheels seem connected to the body of the car by a few flimsy looking rods...
the race was good though...but not for red Bull...
thanks for posting the pics SBF...

----------


## mediamanbkk

You are a lucky lucky man, I am envious

----------


## astasinim

> You are a lucky lucky man, I am envious


Me too.  :Grumpy:

----------


## terry57

Fooking hell Fat Boy, wheres the top picies of the sexy arsed little brown shagging machines. ?

Fook the other machines.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Smile:

----------


## slimboyfat

I assume there must have been some sexy girls on display, but I must have been unlucky. Maybe they just turned up on the race day itself. Anyway the bad news is that I dont have any pics of girls. But hey, there are girls everywhere. Look out your frickin window Terrence!

----------


## chassamui

All looks a lot more upmarket than Silverstone. I got into the pit lane and press box during the race there one year.
The noise is absolutely incredible. Gives a nice warm feeling behind the zip, all that automotive grunting.
Some good pics there SBF, many thanks.

----------


## duggie

great pics,some people have all the luck,stole some to send to my brother-in-law,hes mad for motor sport and will just love then,nice one.

----------


## larvidchr

Great photos SBF thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Happyman

Was talking to a friend in Sing today - he is the head honcho of our Sing office 

The office is trackside 
 Sunday all the staff were in - with families - and picnics etc - seemed like they all had a good time !  :rofl:

----------


## Muadib

Very nice... Pit access for a F1 race is a must and doesn't come cheap... I'm jealous myself...




> amazing that the wheels seem connected to the body of the car by a few flimsy looking rods...


What you see that looks like wheels are actually  duct work around the carbon fiber disc brake system... The flimsy looking rods are carbon fiber control arms used to locate the spindles through suspension travel... They are light and flimsy, but very strong as long as they are stressed in the designed direction... If not, they shatter like dropping a block of ice...

----------


## oldracer

Good pics! Wish I had been there. As it was, driving along in Jomtien, I saw an otherwise deserted restaurant with a big-screen tv going. We stopped, had dinner and watched the race.

----------


## cimboc

ok obviously I need to save this thread  :Wink:

----------


## MeMock

> 


Is that the key to her hotel room that you have there?

----------


## danno5

I was in Singapore last weekend...and amazed at the amount of work that went into this. The race was on streets that they closed off for the event. The infrastructure that they built for the race was incredible, including the viewing stands, pits, lights over the track, etc....

----------


## terry57

Nice work Fatboy and thanks for the pics of the LBFM's.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nawty

Singapore does everything better...

----------


## Butterfly

red for SBF for failing to post pics of SPG  :Smile:

----------


## slimboyfat

I think you would prefer CWDs to SPGs Butterfly!

What was enormously satisfying is that big shots from my company who enjoyed the race from a corporate box are jealous as hell that I managed to get into the pit lane.

'Yeah so fuck you and your expat packages'- I would have said if I didn't give a damn about my career.

----------


## miketyson

Great to see this Trace with Images..
Thanks for your Valuable Sharing..

----------

